# adding meter main panel??



## ko_jun (Jul 13, 2006)

my uncle wants me to add a meter main for his addition he's doing for his rental. the existing panel is a dual meter panel and i'm going to add a third panel to the existing, but i was wondering if the existing panel has an extra lug to tap off the line side for the new panel?? i have not seen the panel in person yet. i have attached a pic of what the set-up looks like. the pen marks is what i plan to do to make the new panel fit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Doubt it very much. You'll likely end up changing this to a 3-gang horizontal meter-main. They're not nearly as expensive as you'd think.


----------



## ko_jun (Jul 13, 2006)

MD, do you know of a brand that would work with my application?? i have looked at square d, murray, cutler hammer, sites and couldnt find a horizontal set-up...any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## skeeter (May 18, 2007)

ko_jun said:


> MD, do you know of a brand that would work with my application?? i have looked at square d, murray, cutler hammer, sites and couldnt find a horizontal set-up...any help is appreciated, thanks


I have seen setups for this by Siemens. I just added one on a siemens group disconnect this past winter:thumbsup:


----------

